# Gt5000



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

I purchased a new GT5000 in May and it has been great so far except for a couple of leaks. The oil drain plug seeps and the rubber grommet in the bottom of the gas tank seeps when there is a full tank of gas. Called Sears and they sent new parts within a week. They asked if I needed a tech to come out and install the parts. Told them that I could handle it. It sure is nice to have a company that is so cooperative. Sears truly does try to satisfy their customers. When I installed the new drain plug I used teflon tape on the threads and everything is working O.K. (One attaboy for SEARS !!)


----------

